# Обречённые на вымирание



## machito




----------



## shestale

Толерантное общество вымрет от своей же толерантности.


----------



## machito

Ну да, как уже говорилось, буквально через пару поколений в корне всё изменится


----------



## shestale

Я рад за них))) Потеря религиозной, национальной, а теперь еще и гендерной половой идентичности сродни раковой опухоли в организме(это когда клетки организма поедают себе подобных).
В начале прошлого года или в конце позапрошлого, точно не помню, я увидел в интернете высказывание одного уважаемого мной православного священника о том, что спустя какое то время вероятнее всего на земле будет одна религия и это ислам.
Я несколько месяцев не мог понять его слова, мне казалось ну как, ну почему именно такой вывод он сделал.
А потом начал анализировать и пришел к выводу, что он сделал такой вывод вероятно потому, что именно ислам до сих пор воспитывает своих потомков, не ставя под сомнение религиозные, национальные и половые ценности и которые не противоречат матушке природе.


----------



## petr-ru

shestale написал(а):


> он сделал такой вывод вероятно потому, что именно ислам до сих пор воспитывает своих потомков, не ставя под сомнение религиозные, национальные и половые ценности и которые не противоречат матушке природе


Православие воспитывает как-то иначе?


----------



## machito

petr-ru написал(а):


> Православие воспитывает как-то иначе?


Православные, мягкотелые (не в обиду сказано), и находят на все случаи жизни отговорки.
Мусульмане же в своей вере постоянны, "Аллах сказал не пить вина во век" они не пьют.
Да и других примеров очень много.
В чём и состоит их успех размножения и расселения по всей планете.


----------



## Sfera

Никогда не вникала в ислам, да и, собственно, желания нет вообще вникать, потому что я православный человек и не хочу менять веру. А моя вера говорит мне, что женщина должна быть с мужчиной, браки и половые связи между родственниками-это грех. Убивать, красть, лгать, озлобляться и т.д. - это преступления. 
Я не хочу быть толерантной к обезличиванию половой принадлежности. Не хочу, чтобы со мной рядом жили "родитель №1" и "родитель №2". 




machito написал(а):


> "Аллах сказал не пить вина во век" они не пьют.


вранье.. и пьют, и свинину хомячат.


----------



## machito

Sfera, я всего лишь хочу подчеркнуть принцип жизни тех и других. 


Sfera написал(а):


> вранье.. и пьют, и свинину хомячат.


Ну вообще то речь идёт об истинных мусульманах. С таким же успехом можно привести пример (православных)
зашли в церковь, поставили свечу, помолились, то сё... вышли из церкви и опять началась мирская житуха... пью курю ругаюсь матом...
как такое назвать! Лицемерие не иначе. 
Вера, это образ жизни а не стабильное посещение церкви по выходным.


----------



## glax24

machito написал(а):


> Ну вообще то речь идёт об истинных мусульманах.


Ты почему пример приводишь об истинных мусульманах. Но не приводишь пример об истинных православных.


----------



## Кирилл

Причем тут религия и вера вообще.
Алкаш есть алкаш.
Наркоман есть наркоман.
А не больной или несчастный.
лгб это лгб, а не норма.
А жизнь есть жизнь,кто бы что не говорил а она всегда будет происходить так как есть.
Разложившийся морально человек таким и останется,даже если вдруг начнет считать себя другим прошлое не изменишь.
Неважно кто ты по религии,нации,убеждениям и к какому виду относишься.
Важно что было и как было,человек состоит из своих поступков.
И никто не вымрет...природа сама разрулит.
тчк.
На всякий случай напомню что мы не обсуждаем политику,не оскорбляем чувства других религий и наций.
Правила.


----------



## machito

glax24, не нужно в таком тоне писать.
Мусульмане, это образ веры. Приведите вы пример о православных, хотя я тоже православный, и что из этого, 
носить крестик на груди но вести свой личный образ жизни, это вера ? 
Сейчас распятие стало атрибутом красоты и крутизны.
А что касается истинно верующих, то таковых вижу христиан пятидесятников.
Не говорю обо всех, потому что плохих как и хороших много, да и обсуждать это можно бесконечно.
Выше я писал что без обид. это моё мнение и мой опыт, оскорблять никого не хочу.
Все взрослые, здравые люди, должны понимать суть вопросов и ответов.


----------



## shestale

petr-ru написал(а):


> Православие воспитывает как-то иначе?


Не то что бы иначе, но как правильно заметил machito, 


machito написал(а):


> Православные, мягкотелые (не в обиду сказано)


Я вообще то не сравнивал веры, это просто глупо делать, а пытался разобраться, почему священник так сказал и это мое ИМХО.


----------



## Phoenix

shestale написал(а):


> высказывание одного уважаемого мной православного священника о том, что спустя какое то время вероятнее всего на земле будет одна религия и это ислам.


У нас молятся стоя и только дома на коленях, а у мусульман даже стояние на коленях не такое - они садятся на колени. И как вы заставите всех это делать ? Никак.


Sfera написал(а):


> А моя вера говорит мне, что женщина должна быть с мужчиной, браки и половые связи между родственниками-это грех. Убивать, красть, лгать, озлобляться и т.д. - это преступления.


А воры и убийцы и инцестеры этого не знают ? У евреев есть 613 заповедей - одни отрицательные, другие положительные. (одни говорят чего нельзя, другие что надо). У нас 10 заповедей..
Все религии запрещают пить и есть свинину, (как ни странно). Многожёнство не черта - это привилегия богатых, то есть можешь обеспечить - бери. И сейчас вы можете видеть отцов содержащих 2 семьи (правда обычно ни с одной не живет - русский обычай наверное).
Ни в одной религии я не нашёл чего то нового - по сути одно и тоже другими словами - скидка на менталитет.
Отрывок из Вед. Можно сравнить - это есть и в Коране и Библии. (явно не для чернокожего населения было написано..)


> 14 (30). Не *[16]* берите в жены, брат — сестру свою,
> а сын — мать свою, ибо Богов прогневите
> и кровь Рода загубите. . .
> Не берите жен с черной кожею,
> ибо оскверните дом и свой Род загубите,
> а берите жен с кожей белою,
> вы свой дом прославите. . .
> и свой Род продолжите. . .
> Не носите жены одеяний мужских,
> ибо женственность потеряете,
> а носите жены то, что вам полагается. . .
> 
> 15 (31). Неруште узы Союза Семейного, Богами освященные,
> ибо против закона Бога-Творца Единого пойдете
> и счастье своё потеряете. . .
> Да не убиенно будет чадо во чреве матери,
> ибо кто убьет чадо во чреве,
> навлечет на себя гнев Бога-Творца Единого. . .
> 
> 16 (32). Любите жены мужей своих,
> ибо они защита и опора ваша, и всего Рода вашего. . .
> Не пейте много питья хмельного,
> знайте меру в питье,
> ибо кто много питья хмельного пьет,
> теряет вид человеческий. . .


Бог Един !


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Phoenix написал(а):


> Все религии запрещают пить


Позвольте малость не согласиться. Вино было даром Божьим Ною, даже Иисус не чурался превращать воду в вино. Пить Библия не запрещает, а вот напиваться, это уже другой вопрос.


----------



## dzu

помните ..?
- Религия опиум народа -
.. и по большому счету : так и есть.


----------



## shestale

Phoenix написал(а):


> Бог Един !


А религии разные.


dzu написал(а):


> помните ..?


Коммунисты придумали)
Кто то верит в бога, кто то в черта, а кто то ни во что не верит и в этом как раз и есть его вера, вера в отрицание и бога и черта, так что все это философия...без веры ни куда.


----------



## dzu

shestale написал(а):


> Коммунисты придумали)



только лишь - взято на "вооружение".


----------



## shestale

Возможно, а кто тогда источник?


----------



## dzu

Саша , ..ну явно - не коммунисты .
сходи\глянь https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Опиум_народа


----------



## Sfera

Phoenix написал(а):


> У нас молятся стоя и только дома на коленях


ну и к чему вся эта хрень показушная? кто как молится...
У меня Бог в душе, хотя в церковь я хожу весьма редко. Но веры во мне от этого не меньше. Хотя в рай, наверняка, не попаду  Ибо не почитаю служителей церкви. 
Не понимаю я, почему матушки ездят на авто последних моделей, стоимостью с квартиру. Служки в церкви отбивают у приходящего все желание придти туда снова. Вырывают свечки из рук, тушат, не успей я их зажечь. Оговорят, что пришла не в той одежде и не так крещусь, не так кланяюсь.
Короче, походу дела, я туда не к Богу иду, а к бабкам этим домой пришла)).
Когда крестили дочь, меня наш батюшка местный заставлял полы у его ног облизывать и лоб расшибать о плитку. Наших крестных родителей назвал невежественными и греховными. Дело его, мне все равно. Я его видела в первый и в последний раз. Я свою детку Богу показала, а к этому священнику ее точно больше не приведу-он злой. На шейку ей крестик повесила, как велела моя бабушка. Моя душа теперь спокойна. 
Своего духовника пока не встретила, ищу глаза добрые, но не нахожу.
Я не сравниваю религии, я даже видео не смотрела ТС в первом посту, меня тронул пост Саши Шестале про толерантность и ислам.. Я рада, что Вы изучаете все религии подряд. Мое мышление более избирательно, к другому вероисповеданию я отношусь ровно.


----------



## Phoenix

shestale написал(а):


> А религии разные.





Sfera написал(а):


> ну и к чему вся эта хрень показушная? кто как молится...


Вот я и говорю - скидка на менталитет. Для кого то совсем пить нельзя, для другого в меру. Итог один - не упиваться


Sfera написал(а):


> Я рада, что Вы изучаете все религии подряд.


Не все подряд. Не так давно начал знакомиться с Исламом, Кораном. И для того что бы не было, как с американским пастором, который сжёг Коран и даже не читал его. (не читал, но осудил).
Часто уж очень террористы выдают себя за исламистов. Вот и захотелось разобраться. Согласитесь что то напоминает в современном мире этот отрывок из Корана -
"Когда им говорят: «Не распространяйте нечестия на земле!» – они отвечают: «Только мы и устанавливаем порядок». Воистину, именно они распространяют нечестие, но они не осознают этого."


dzu написал(а):


> - Религия опиум народа -


Опиум полезная вещь в зависимости от дозы. Может обезболить и дать успокоение. Но если зло-употреблять, превращается в пагубную зависимость.
Молоток это полезный инструмент, однако он является оружием (кто служил в МВД подтвердит).
Так что неча на зеркало пенять..


Спойлер: КАЦИН


----------



## shestale

Phoenix, мультфильм - жесть, но по сути верно


----------



## fseto

Phoenix, Спасибо за мульт)), откуда про него узнали?(тоже в дискуссиях приводился)


----------



## machito

Ребят, почитал ваши коменты, ну вот честное слово смешно, не зря говорят, сколько людей столько и мнений 


fseto написал(а):


> Phoenix


библия для рассистов ))


> Не берите жен с черной кожею,
> ибо оскверните дом и свой Род загубите,
> а берите жен с кожей белою,
> вы свой дом прославите. . .
> и свой Род продолжите. . .


----------



## Phoenix

machito написал(а):


> библия для рассистов ))


Это не из Библии.
Это *Саньтии Веды Перуна*. Очень древние писания.


> Не берите жен с черной кожею,
> ибо оскверните дом и свой Род загубите,
> а берите жен с кожей белою,
> вы свой дом прославите. . .
> и свой Род продолжите. . .


Всем кошатникам и собаководам известно, что если породистая особь загуляет с дворнягой, то её кровь будет испорчена - чистоты породы не будет.


fseto написал(а):


> Phoenix, Спасибо за мульт)), откуда про него узнали?(тоже в дискуссиях приводился)


Да тоже случайно наткнулся и тоже был шокирован.


----------



## fseto

Мачито, говорит - "ск/ко людей столько и мнений", согласен. В принципе правильно - у каждого человека свое мнение. Каждый по своему верит в Всевышнего. И полагаю, самое главное это взаимопонимание, и не важно кто какой Веры.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

machito, 
Заранее извиняюсь, что именно эту цитатутпривожу.


machito написал(а):


> сколько людей столько и мнений


А никто в этой дискуссии не подумал о том, что говорит о том же, что и его аппанет, только другими словами?
По краней мере, мне так кажется.


----------



## machito

Ясно одно, наций как таковых тоже не будет, сейчас уже практически нет ни европейцев коренных ни африканцев чистокровных))
всё идёт к тому что будет единая религия, об этом давно говорилось.
На данный момент существует две мощные, ислам и христианство.
Кто выживет в этой духовной борьбе, вот в чём вопрос)


Phoenix написал(а):


> Это не из Библии.


Вижу что не из библии потому и прикололся 
*Саньтии Веды Пер*уна*
(явно среди них был росист)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

machito, 
Вот тут согласен, только с одной маленькой оговоркой.
Не знаю, как наций, а вот рас точно не будет. Азиаты нас тихо и мирно завоевывают. В скором времени, мы все будем азиатскую внешность носить.
А вот с верой все на много сложнее. Даже говоря об одном и том же, люди умудряются спорить. Где тут взяться единству веры?


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Где тут взяться единству веры?


выбирать всё равно придётся, либо Аллах либо Иисус, вот только будет это ещё не скоро имхо.


----------



## fseto

machito написал(а):


> выбирать всё равно придётся, либо Аллах либо Иисус, вот только будет это ещё не скоро имхо.


это под вопросом, но лучше чтоб не пришлось выбирать.


----------



## Phoenix

machito написал(а):


> Кто выживет в этой духовной борьбе, вот в чём вопрос)
> *всё идёт к тому что будет единая религия*, об этом давно говорилось.
> На данный момент существует две мощные, ислам и христианство.


А жёны как, тожеть общие бут ?! И карман один на всех.. 

Вот кто сохранит свою, тот и выживет. имхо. Я вначале беседы намекал, что молются по разному - и этого не переделать.


machito написал(а):


> Вижу что не из библии потому и прикололся
> *Саньтии Веды Пер*уна*
> (явно среди них был росист)


Посмотрите что говорит википедия про расы. Нет единого мнения до сих пор.
А знаете почему - Раса это..
*РАСА* - аббревиатура: Роды Асов Страны Асов, т.е. *Славяне и Арии, представители 4-ох родов Расы
Да`Арийцы* (Дрвении Арии) (среблоглазые)
*х`Арийцы*(зелёноглазые),
*Расены* (огнеглазые или к-Ариглазые)
*Святорусы* (небесный цвет глаз).

У латинян это слово писалось так: ''Rasa'', отсюда и сохранилось выражение ''Tabula Rasa'' – белый, чистый изначально, девственный, светлый. Отсюда английское название русских людей – Russian (Рашен), т. е. Раса. Потом букву ''s'' (State) заменили на ''с'' (Country) и словом ''Raca'' стали обозначать человеческие виды: White Race, Black Race, Gray Race. На английском так и осталось ''Раша'' (раса) – Россия.

Теория почти сказочная, но очень стройная.
..В Россию можно только верить..


----------



## Кирилл

Вы Задорнова начитались что ли)


----------



## petr-ru

Господа, куда вас несет?  Мы же инженеры, так почему в неинженерых темах нас начинает нести и колбасить - теряется системный подход, аргументация, анализ и все остальное нажитое непосильным трудом. 

Изначально зашла речь о том, что Ислам прививает ценности не противоречащие матушке природы, на что я заметил, что у православия в этом плане ценности аналогично. А вот уже дальше начались возражения, что де масульмане твердо следуют своим заповедям, а православные - нет и далее пошла дискуссия. 

Попробую немного свести в одно:

- Люди бывают разные. "Понаехавшие" масульмане из кавказских республик и ближнего зарубежья прекрасно бухают в наших барах и общаются с проститеутками. Факт. Аналогично делают и православные. Вот только не значит, что они все такие. Нарушают заповеди своей религии в любой конфессии, но при этом ее придерживаются. В РФ просто православние это основная традиционная религия, но только один из пяти реально по ней что-то знает и что-то выполняет - остальные так, для галочки, по традиции (аля Бог в душе, раз в год поставлю свечку, два раза в год перекрещусь, про Бога вспомню только когда гром грянет ну уж совсем) - считать их тоже православными большой вопрос. 

- Если рассматривать сами законы, заповеди, догматы религий (сравним ислам и православие) отдельно от людей, которые это выполняют или нет, то православие выйдет самой сложной религией - выполнить фактически нереально. Законы выведены многие на духовный уровень внутреннего самоконтроля. 
Например: не только не спи с чужой женой или свободной девушкой, но и не смотри на нее с вожделением (т.е нельзя смотреть и "хотеть" ее). Круто, да? 
Некоторые любят говорить, что вот Ислам учит уважать старших. Ок. А православие учит не только этому, а тому, что надо любить даже врагов. В житейском контексте - не стебать Васю за глаза, что он урод, а стараться с ним примириться в душе и в жизни, начать молиться за него и т.д. 

- Толерантность толерантности рознь. Напомню лишь, что апостолы (у православных) были настолько нетолерантны, что их почти всех убили в итоге. Но убили их не за то, что они занимались наскальной живописью, показывая язычникам, как их божества совокупляются со свиной головой. 
Под толерантностью на западе пытаются показать, что толерантность = затыкание рта церкви о том, что мужеложество это плохо (лгбт). 
Т.е геям публично можно заявлять свое мнение о том, что гейство это круто и хорошо, а другим людям нельзя высказывать свое мнение о том, что они считают наборот? 

- Среди масульман еще меньше единства чем среди христиан. Католики и православные достаточно нормально друг к другу относятся. А суниты шииты? Время от времени режут друг друга на религиозной почве, а так тоже нормально. Да и внутри одного направления тоже. Террористы нечто делают и говорят, что мы правильно за Аллаха что-то делаем, а им Рамзан и муфтии говорят, что они козлы и Ислам неверно понимают, а в ответ слышат, что сами они козлы и это именно они неверно понимают. 

- А что будет дальше: кто кого завоюет, кто с кем сольется - тема шибко сложна, оперируя одной религией далеко не уедем, нужно привлекать и другие понятия, чтоб строить какие-то предположения, но все равно непонятно что будет, потому гадать не буду, мало данных, мало эмпиричности.


----------



## Phoenix

> *Толера́нтность* (от лат. _tolerantia_ — терпение, терпеливость, добровольное перенесение страданий) — социологический термин, обозначающий терпимость к иному мировоззрению, образу жизни, поведению иобычаям. *Толерантность не равносильна безразличию*. Она *не означает также принятия иного мировоззрения или образа жизни*, она заключается в *предоставлении другим права жить* в соответствии с собственным мировоззрением[1].
> 
> Согласно определению Философского энциклопедического словаря «толерантность — терпимость к иного рода взглядам, нравам, привычкам. Толерантность необходима по отношению к особенностям различных народов, наций и религий. Она является *признаком уверенности в себе и сознания надежности своих собственных позиций*, признаком открытого для всех идейного течения, которое *не боится сравнения с другими точками зрения и не избегает духовной конкуренции*»[2].
> 
> Толерантность означает уважение, *принятие и правильное понимание других культур, способов самовыражения и проявления человеческой индивидуальности.* *Под толерантностью не подразумевается уступка, снисхождение или потворство.* Проявление толерантности также *не означает терпимости к социальной несправедливости, отказа от своих убеждений* или уступки чужим убеждениям, а также навязывания своих убеждений другим людям[3].


Вот Koza Nozdri, не толерантен к Задорнову. Э'вропа (её законы) не толерантна к жизни ибо вымирает добро- зло-вльно. Прочие англосаксы и иже с ними не толерантны к результатам чужого труда.
Иными словами толерантность - это достойное воздаяние.
Нас хотели бы загнать в матрицу-уравниловки - чип в ж..кожу, деньги на бочку - теперь ты свободен.




Правительство имеет право отобрать пенсионные накопления полностью на свои нужды, например оборону.


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вот Koza Nozdri, не толерантен к Задорнову.


Дело не в отношении к его творчеству,а в том,что он умный мужик,но иногда ТАКУЮ чушь несет,но при этом сам в нее верит.
И вот читаю некоторые посты и дивлюсь - видно что это навязанное мнение,просто человек это не осознает.
И не надо трали вали про то что "я имею свое мнение,мне никто нчито не может наязать,я сам сусам".
На сегодняшний день никто не мыслит ни объективно,ни субъективно.
Мы просто вынуждены метаться в потоке информации,которая валит к нам в сознание.
И,честно давайте признаться,информация - во первых - далеко не всегда правдива;во вторых - простой человек не способен к интерпретации всего, что получает из информационного потока.
Хоть немного приближенной к реальности интерпретации - не способны мы.
Физически.

Давайте правду.
Лично я.
Я не отрицаю бога,но многое из навязываемого мне из учений и истории религии противно.
Противно - не от слова неприятно,а от противного,обратного.

Кто верит в НЛО?
Не важно какой ответ,потому что никто толком и не знает что это.

Я вот вспомнил одну историю,которую рассказывал Владимир Владимирович,когда в поселке между Москвой и Питером по данным разведки жили одни негры.
А в реальности - ни одного.

Поэтому моя позиция в данных вопросах - вымрем,борьба религий,судный день...чушь полнейшая, да не смотрите зомбоящик)))
Честно,вот не смотрел несколько месяцев,в гостях чай пили включили.
Хозяева чуть слюни не пускают,внимательно смотрят.
А меня прямо отталкивает - ну назойливая бредятина между каждой буквой.
Тупые сериалы,передачи,реклама,странный поток новостей... абсурдный поток информации,который люди пытаются переваривать.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А меня прямо отталкивает - ну назойливая бредятина между каждой буквой.
> Тупые сериалы,передачи,реклама,странный поток новостей... абсурдный поток информации,который люди пытаются переваривать.


Согласен. Долгое время работал с 5 до 20 и на телек просто времени не было. Потом долго не мог воспринимать телевидение вообще, любое.
(моя б воль выкинул бы. сейчас сижу за компом, а он орёт за спиной... )
Тут с привязкой ко времени.
httр://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z6nXW_PEhw#t=2521


----------



## Chinaski

Phoenix написал(а):


> (моя б воль выкинул бы. сейчас сижу за компом, а он орёт за спиной... )


могу только посочувствовать) я живу без телевизора уже около 2 лет, вообще даже нет в доме как такового. До этого еще года 2 как не включал.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Вам просто компьютер телевизор заменил, удаленную (теле) информацию вы все равно получаете. Причем больше, чем передаёте сами.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И,честно давайте признаться,информация - во первых - далеко не всегда правдива;во вторых - простой человек не способен к интерпретации всего, что получает из информационного потока.
> Хоть немного приближенной к реальности интерпретации - не способны мы.
> Физически.


Многие вещи нам непонятны не потому, что наши понятия слабы; но потому, что сии вещи не входят в круг наших понятий. / Козьма Прутков _Источник: http://si-sv.com/board/15-1-0-38_


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Разделительно-категорические умозаключения*
http://logikah.ru/podborka_shpor_po_logike_2-razdelitelno-kategoricheskoe_umozaklyuchenie.html

PS. Как говорится - _Познай себя сам_.


----------



## Phoenix

При взгляде с позиций *Достаточно общей теории управления* информационная безопасность это — устойчивое течение процесса управления объектом (самоуправления объекта), в пределах допустимых отклонений от идеального предписанного режима, в условиях целенаправленных сторонних или внутренних попыток вывести управляемый объект из предписанного режима.

Таким образом термин “информационная безопасность” всегда связан с конкретным объектом управления, находящемся в определенных условиях (среде). Но кроме того он относится к полной функции управления, представляющей собой совокупность разнокачественных действий, осуществляемых в процессе управления, начиная от идентификации факторов, требующих управленческого вмешательства и формирования целей управления, и кончая ликвидацией управленческих структур, выполнивших свое предназначение.

Это общее в термине “информационная безопасность” по отношению к информационной безопасности как самого мелкого и незначительного дела, так и информационной безопасности человечества в целом в глобальном историческом процессе.

..если в процессе чтения какие-то фрагменты будут непонятны, то следует прочитать текст до конца, невзирая на их непонятность: понимание первоначально непонятных фрагментов откроется потом на основе осмысления текста в целом и соотнесения его с Жизнью.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ну если кое-кто так не любит телевидение, как класс СМИ, то сегодня был день радио и начала кино, а завтра не только день влюблённых, но и день компьютерщика.
Впрочем, у некоторых завтра уже наступило.
Потому хватить вымирать — пора праздновать!!!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Phoenix,
Ну зачем же на ночь глядя мозг взрывать подобными высказываниями?


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Потому хватить вымирать — пора праздновать!!!


SNS-amigo, буржуйский праздник для буржуев,  никогда не нравился, все фильмы и легенды так или иначе связанны с изменами супругов..
и мало что в нём положительного, сплошное лицемерие и обман близких и родных людей.


Phoenix написал(а):


> В Россию можно только верить..


Верой мы сильны, верой мы живы и верой движимы )


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Вам просто компьютер телевизор заменил, удаленную (теле) информацию вы все равно получаете. Причем больше, чем передаёте сами.


amigo, как всегда в яблочко, айс


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> да не смотрите зомбоящик)))


Да что же вы его так боитесь то... Как в древние времена люди шаманов боялись, так и вы сейчас телевизора боитесь.
Обычный источник информации, порой лживой, а порой и правдоподобной.
Может вам лучше научиться перерабатывать информацию, осмысливайте, рассуждайте, голова то вам для чего дана?
Я понимаю когда у тебя еще нет ума разума, но вы же уже взрослые люди и имеете какой ни какой, но собственный жизненный опыт, который состоит не только из информации из телевизора


----------



## ScriptMakeR

У меня телевизор, в основном, одни мультики показывает. Совсем не страшно


----------



## Phoenix

Включите это погромче !


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> У меня телевизор, в основном, одни мультики показывает. Совсем не страшно


Скажи мне какие мультики он показывает и я скажу тебе стоит ли тебе бояться
Скажи, а.
Вы иногда не напеваете мелодии реклам ? Это страшно или нет ?


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Да что же вы его так боитесь то...


Нет,не боимся,просто:


shestale написал(а):


> Обычный источник информации, порой лживой, а порой и правдоподобной.
> Может вам лучше научиться перерабатывать информацию, осмысливайте, рассуждайте, голова то вам для чего дана?



Мне голова нужна явно не для того,что бы в нее какали.
ТВ по ощущениям так и делает.

Дело не в том,какую информацию несет телевизор,а в том как она доносится и воспринимается.
Любой человек,который ранее регулярно смотрел телевидение,а потом сделал паузу месяца хотя бы на 3-4.
Любой человек после данного перерыва,вновь усевшись перед экраном телевизора начинает ощущать все противное,что оттуда идет.
В буквальном смысле насилие над сознанием.
Меня бесит когда я смотрю приключения Шурика или кавказскую пленницу,или боевичок а в этот момент все прерывается и рекламируется средство от молочницы.
Меня бесят эти дикие рожи в передаче дом = моя сестра их запоем смотрит.
Бесит очковтирательсто в новостях,вымораживает голубой огонек с отвратительными личностями.
Все бесит.
И когда воткнуться в телик и сидеть это чувство самосохранения постепенно тает,потом ловишь себя на мысли что где то в каком то моменте становится интересно...
Так что, как и у многих других, у нас телевизор для мультиков,спорта и приставки.
В детской.
У нас с женой в комнате и в зале телевизора нет.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Phoenix написал(а):


> Скажи мне какие мультики он показывает и я скажу тебе стоит ли тебе бояться


Те, что по Карусели крутят. =Ну погоди=, =Паровозик Томас=, =Чагингтон=, =Барбоскины=, =Фиксики=, и т.д. и т.п.
Koza Nozdri, 
Ну зачем же так серьезно к нему относиться? Я вот, иногда, новости смотрю, тут главное выделять только информацию, чисто факты, а не навязываемое журналистами мнение. Их комментарии иногда напоминают проповеди в американских, или сектантских, церквях, уж больно сильно они передергивают и слишком рьяно они свои идеи внедрить пытаются. Вот бы кто фаервол для новостей изобрел, ну или, хотя бы, антиспам


----------



## Кирилл

Ну предпочитаю не тратить время на тв - жалко))0
Так что там говорите с вымиранием?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Так что там говорите с вымиранием?


Не знаю, как остальные думают, но, если все будут плодиться и размножаться, хотя бы как мы с женой, то человечество точно не вымрет


----------



## грум

А я люблю новости смотреть.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну предпочитаю не тратить время на тв - жалко))0


А смотреть западные боевики и живых мертвецов тебе не жалко времени?


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> А смотреть западные боевики и живых мертвецов тебе не жалко времени?


Нет,так как это мой выбор - мне кашу маслом никто не заправляет.
Типа отдых мозга,приключения и все такое - при этом никаких помех и вмешательств.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> при этом никаких помех и вмешательств


Это пока дочурка не родилась. Потом будут Тебе и помехи, и вмешательства


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> при этом никаких помех и вмешательств


Да уж..какое вмешательство, тебе просто в открытую пропагандируют исключительность англосакской нации


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> в открытую пропагандируют исключительность англосакской нации


Боюсь, что для нашего населения это бесполезно. Пусть своих граждан зомбируют, с нами их методы не пройдут


----------



## shestale

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Боюсь, что для нашего населения это бесполезно.


Это ты зря..., а вот за Кирилла я спокоен, т.к. он без чипсов и пивасика боевики не смотрит, поэтому зомбированию не подвластен


----------



## Кирилл

Я чипсы не люблю)
Язь...
Саш,ну и что с того,что пропагандируют?
Как то не особо получается.
А фильмы я смотрю разные,не важно географическое происхождение.
Ну,если только не индийское или турецкое)))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> Это ты зря...


Разве? У нас уже начинает образовываться англосаксонское общество, свято верящее в свою исключительность?


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Язь...


Не, надо было так:
ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЗЬ!!!


----------



## Кирилл

Кокнем и высушим,сьедим под пиво любого врага! 
На язьках тренируемся...


----------



## dzu

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> не индийское



да ну! на "Танцора диско" .. очереди непомерные в кинотеатры стояли а люди - не по одному разу , на этот фильм ходили.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

dzu написал(а):


> "Танцора диско"


Ни разу не смотрел, по крайней мере, в сознательной жизни


----------



## glax24

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ни разу не смотрел


Я в детстве в кинотеатр на индийские фильмы ходил


----------



## ScriptMakeR

glax24, 
В кинотеатр на них точно не ходил, но воспоминания про индийские фильмы из раннего детства есть, правда не помню, что за фильмы и про что они были.


----------



## Кирилл

Вот такое?
http://vk.com/video171742592_165066221


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Не, ну это я видел, причем в этой же передаче. Жесть


----------



## Кирилл

Пропаганда индийской нации!
Мы все вымрем,а они останутся.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Стебемся потихонечку?


----------



## dzu

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> в сознательной жизни


а "жизнь ..сознательная" в каком году - началась? 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Танцор_диско


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Мы все вымрем,а они останутся.



а то! в Ганге(Варанаси) купаются и эпидемий ..нет


----------



## ScriptMakeR

dzu, 
Я 1983 года выпуска.


----------



## glax24

Кирилл это ты сейчас так воспринимаешь эти фильмы, а вспомни себя лет 20 лет назад, ты что обращал внимание на всякие мелочи.


----------



## Кирилл

glax24 написал(а):


> а вспомни себя лет 20 лет назад, ты что обращал внимание на всякие мелочи.


Честно,не помню почти))
Конечно раньше не так серьезно критиковали фильмы.
Но мы же растем,взрослеем.
А индийское кино нет)
Ну а кто сможет придраться к хозяину тайги? В бой идут одни старики? А ну-ка девушки? Калина красная??
Да это и сегодня недосягаемые шедевры,так что никаких скидок на индийский менталитет!


----------



## dzu

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А индийское кино нет)



Кирюх, это же .."шедевры кинотомографии" !


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну а кто сможет придраться к хозяину тайги? В бой идут одни старики? А ну-ка девушки? Калина красная??


Я бы еще =А зори здесь тихие= в матс вотч (это был стеб над ними, если что) добавил. Уж очень он мне понравился.


----------



## glax24

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Конечно раньше не так серьезно критиковали фильмы.
> Но мы же растем,взрослеем.


Ты вот например пойдешь сейчас с сыном в кино на губку боба? 
Ехал в маршрутке, рядом сидела мама с сыном, она спрашивает какие герои мультфильмов ему нравятся, он говорит губка боб, она ПОЧЕМУ??? Сын отвечает он *красивый*.
Чувствуешь разницу поколений)))


----------



## dzu

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> к хозяину тайги?



придерусь.., Высоцкого - не люблю, ох как не люблю..


----------



## Кирилл

glax24 написал(а):


> Ехал в маршрутке, рядом сидела мама с сыном, она спрашивает какие герои мультфильмов ему нравятся, он говорит губка боб, она ПОЧЕМУ??? Сын отвечает он *красивый*.


Саня,у нас в садике лишь 3 (!) в группе знают кто такой Никита Кожемяка и остальные сказки.
Мой сын знает наших героев,губка боб тут не причем.
Родители это дать должны,моему 5 лет и он знает что наши деды войну выиграли.
А у некоторых мамаш в 5 дети в штаны до сих пор гадят.


dzu написал(а):


> Высоцкого - не люблю, ох как не люблю..


А ты его понимай,не надо любить)
Я Владимира Семеновича очень уважаю...


----------



## dzu

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А ты его понимай


не понимал и не буду , как - пьяница и наркоман + "фигляр" , может ..меня чему то научить?
неправильно .., вернее будет: донести ..,"родившиеся" в его ..голове.


Спойлер: для Кирилла



Кирилыч, не "пинай сильно" .. но, я не "демократ\либерал" и бываю строг в суждениях))


----------



## Кирилл

Как бы то ни было,в голове у него родилось много хорошего.
Ну а то что алкаш,наркоман и бабник - то да))
но он не за то народом признан.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

glax24, 
А я Губку Боба люблю смотреть, когда нужно мозг разгрузить, самое то. После этого мультика, мыслей в голове просто не остается. Причем, это касается большинства американских мультиков. Они полезны для разгрузки мозга, но, в большом колличестве, они явно вредны.


----------



## dzu

он(Высоцкий) просто, заполнил пустующую(на тот момент) - "эмоциональную нишу" у народа .., вот и все ..


----------



## Кирилл

dzu написал(а):


> он(Высоцкий) просто, заполнил пустующую(на тот момент)


ну а сейчас то его почему слушают?


----------



## dzu

.."принято" .., не более .


----------



## Кирилл

Гы!
если б не так поздно то поспорил бы...ну на вкус и цвет,как говорится.
Маме моей вон вообще - аж пальцы печатать не хотят - "творчество" михайлова нравится,прикинь)
Ужас ужасный...


----------



## dzu

все это - приходящее и ..уходящее ))


----------



## Кирилл

Ничего себе у нас тема про вымирание...ушла.


----------



## dzu

главное .. что бы : не "засохла" ))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Уж не знаю, кто Высоцкому текста писал, но слова подобраны просто в точку, а его манера исполнения вполне к этому подходит. И, кем бы он ни был, его песни уважают покалениями. А это, чего-то да стоит. Следовательно, его можно не любить, но уважать его, есть за что. Пусть не как человека, если он лично кому-то не нравится, но, как творческую личность, точно есть за что уважать.


----------



## shestale

glax24 написал(а):


> Я в детстве в кинотеатр на индийские фильмы ходил


Аналогично. В 70-80-е в кинотеатрах фильмы шли либо наши либо индийские.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Пропаганда индийской нации!


Денег в стране не было, что бы другое что-то покупать.


dzu написал(а):


> Высоцкого - не люблю, ох как не люблю..


Сергей, а ты когда нибудь брал в руки книгу его стихов? Почитай, просто стихи, вдумываясь в текст....не пожалеешь.


----------



## Phoenix

Я на песнях Высоцкого вырос - как я могу сказать, что он плохой !? А вот кто эту грязь поднял и зачем, вопрос очень интересный. Хотя кого ни возьми - все почти не без греха герои и поэты.
Марк Твен говорил - нет ничего проще чем бросить курить, я сам это делал тысячу раз. - Он же безвольный слизняк, получается.. И так со всеми. Почти.
А о других никто ничего не слышал, а говорят, что они святые.. Но для кого тогда, кому они стали примером ?


----------



## Кирилл

Легко видеть плохое,это проще всего.


----------



## dzu

Phoenix написал(а):


> А вот кто эту грязь поднял и зачем, вопрос очень интересный.


..нет , никакой .."грязи" а только лишь - личное отношение .. ,не вижу - причины, поддаваться всеобщей "истерии".


----------



## Кирилл

dzu, Серега,речь не о тебе а о так называемых оппозиционерах,которые любят искать грязь в чужих делах и выкидывать это в народ.


----------



## dzu

в любом случае .., все, остались\остануться -- при "своём" .


----------



## SNS-amigo

Волк в "Ну погоди" и Шапокляк в "Чебурашке" тоже стали такими плохими, что их запретили к показу и задали категории.
А вот том-и-джерри и вудипеккеры показывают, а там они друг друга на протяжении минуты несколько раз то молотком убивают, то взрывают...
И ничче, никто их не запрещает.


----------



## fseto

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Вот такое?


Спасибо за видео
сам не смотрю инд.фильмы, но против ничего не имею. В детстве, очень много видел - фанаты есть в семье. Друг может посмотреть, заставал , правда песни перематывает, не выносит


----------



## Phoenix

dzu написал(а):


> ..нет , никакой .."грязи" а только лишь - личное отношение .. ,не вижу - причины, поддаваться всеобщей "истерии".


Такого не знал..
Владимир Высоцкий - Похороны Высоцкого. Власть испугалась всенародной любви к поэту.


----------



## Razdolbay

сгребли в кучу толерастию и религию))


----------



## machito

Далеко убежали от темы))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

На то он и оффтоп))


----------



## Phoenix

machito написал(а):


> Далеко убежали от темы))


Потому и обречённые на вымирание.. дас..


----------

